# Vizslas behaving badly



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We get a lot of posts on Vizslas picking up bad habits. It got me to thinking, when do most forum member stop training their dogs?


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

My V Ruger is almost 6. We don't go to formal classroom training any longer, but he is reminded of the rules on a daily basis.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You might “stop” teaching new things, but enforcing them goes on until you know it just isn’t the most important thing anymore.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Agreed, never ends. Even if we aren't trying to train something on purpose, they are always learning from our behaviors and patterns. When people say a dog is smart, as in they figured something out on their own, it was from them altering their behavior based on observations in the past whether from a human owner or other external stimuli. If they figure out a behavior that gets them what they feel is a desired outcome, they will act on it. This also goes for both good and bad behavior. This is why continual communication and correction of bad behaviors is essential throughout life.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

gunnr said:


> You might “stop” teaching new things, but enforcing them goes on until you know it just isn’t the most important thing anymore.


My senior dogs have very little rules enforced.
Their time left is more about enjoying our time together. Hopefully I’ve previously trained them well enough, so they still get to go a lot of places with me.

I know most people do the puppy training, and train through the adolescent stage.
Out in the field this weekend got me to thinking. 
A group of us met up to work our dogs for up coming hunt tests. Non of dogs are under 3 years old. Throughout these dogs lives, we have continued to train. Not saying we haven’t taken breaks, or had setbacks for one reason or another. But we’ve always started back again.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think the bulk of Scout's training was over before she was 2 years. Some things that were used as training tools are not enforced on a day to day basis like waiting at doors or sitting before I put her food bowl down, but if I ask her to do those out of the blue they were engrained enough that she does so without much thought. 

I've taken up some new activities since then that involved new training, but I wasn't as rigorous with my standards for her. I could push her more, but she's a pleasure to live with and that's good enough at a certain point.


----------

